# Can Google Earth be Linked to a GPS?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been trying to find an answer for this question but cant seem to get an answer one way or the other.

Is there a GPS that can take the KMZ (Google Earth) file that the DWR publishes for unit boundaries and overlay this information onto a GPS map?

I hope my question makes sense. I am hoping to hunt a new area this year and want to be sure that I stay in the unit's boundaries and would love to use the info published on the DWR's website in conjunction with a GPS.

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

If you have an android phone with built in gps this app will overlay kml files onto color topo or aerial maps. It's worked great for me. I don't even use my hand held gps system much anymore that I paid $400 for a few years ago.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crittermap.backcountrynavigator.license


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes it can. Download DNR Garmin, just Google it.
Save the file on your computer. Plug in GPS and download file to it.
You can also mark pojnts , trails, highlight smaller areas etc on Google earth itself and transfer over. If rifle hunting you can even get a darn close idea of how far of a shot you'd be taking if you sat under this tree or on that ridge.
Some stuff is hard to explain in text so feel free to pm me if you want and I'd be happy to talk you through it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I have found that Google Earth is not very accurate when trying to find exact boundary lines. The descriptions given of the hunting area boundarys by the DWR is usually pretty straight forward but determining private property boundarys can be a real problem. I find the Utah Parcels web page to be a great help. I am just too dumb to know about over laying stuff on your GPS but it would be real nice if you could pull this Parcels web sight up on your phone or GPS when you are in the field.
http://mapserv.utah.gov/RasterIndices/Parcels.html


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/ I have one of these for my gps and it's is awesome and worth every penny they do all the hard work and you just plug and
Play I plan on purchasing other states as well as far a does google earth overlay I don't know I'm to dumb I just bought this gps chip


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I use my galaxy phone, I never considered it a true navigation device but I know consider them far ahead of hand held gps devices.

The mapping it super accurate, you can get all kinds of overlays, you can get apps for weather, magnetic field strength. I also use it while scouting in place of taking notes. If I find a big rub, I just take a picture, it automatically saves the pic with gps location, and ALL the weather info you could want.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

chukarflusher said:


> http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/ I have one of these for my gps and it's is awesome and worth every penny they do all the hard work and you just plug and
> Play I plan on purchasing other states as well as far a does google earth overlay I don't know I'm to dumb I just bought this gps chip


That looks great. They clearly have incorporated GIS mapping in this program plus much more. If it works as they say, it would be great. The weak point in all of these programs is that most counties, the source of much of the information, have not completed data entry for remote, sparsely inhabited areas of their counties...the very properties that you might want to hunt. But still, that program looks great.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

flinger said:


> If you have an android phone with built in gps this app will overlay kml files onto color topo or aerial maps. It's worked great for me. I don't even use my hand held gps system much anymore that I paid $400 for a few years ago.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crittermap.backcountrynavigator.license


This is freakin' awesome. I can't count how many times I've wished I had a program like that.


----------

